

Eclipse Juno Brings Eclipse 4 as Standard - cx01
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/06/eclipse-juno

======
nsxwolf
You need to write a book to help people understand Eclipse versioning.

~~~
zxypoo
It's mostly semantic versioning under the covers: <http://semver.org/>

